# European resident in UAE, wants to buy car in USA and import it into UAE



## vulenja (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I am european resident living in UAE, Ras Al Khaimah, since very recently and to be honest I am having quite some interesting time whenever I need to do something with government related topics, like any kind of licence and such.. This forum helped real a lot for many issues.


Anyway, now I am in need to buy a car. Specifically I want to have a BMW X5, minimum year 2007 (much nicer design started that year).

After some searches I saw that they are cheapest in USA, even when simply looking in ebay there.
In example just today I found few of them in USA which I could get for about 35000 US$, while in UAE I cannot get it under 150000 AED which is considerably more.

I am aware that 5% custom must be paid, and that I would have to bear some transportation cost. 
I also heard that perhaps us/european cars can't stand the heat, but I ignore this warning.

now of course the problematic part:
1. how can I get the car imported here from there if I simply buy it in example over ebay? especially considering that I am from Europe

2. From legal point of view to register it, it shouldn't be a problem due to any special US specifications or something?

3. how about importing a diesel? I know there are very limited number of pumps but how about technical registration process and insurance of the car?

4. or best question probably is: is there any company in UAE I can pay to take care of all transportation, custom import and registration process? Something like they buy the car and import and register it under my name for a fee or something similar?

many thanks in advance for any help, much appreciated...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

From my angle I am doing the numbers and they aren't stacking up are they ... ?

$35000 x exchange rate of 3.6'ish, then gaining clearances and US customs, transportation, insurance, 5% this end and again customs and clearance etc here ....you are getting so close to your stated 150K mark, or more that theres' little in it.

I was looking to do the same before I came over from Dallas, Texas a few months back. I went right into it for both a car and either a BMWF800ST or KTM 990 Supermoto motor bike. 

In the end is it really worth the pain for the minimal diference if it can be achieved and anything saved at all.

If you want go for it, do, but I think you will find its a case of the grass looking greener on the other side?

Good luck ... not being negative, just being factual from personal experience!


----------

